# repair garage



## jtom (Oct 20, 2016)

IBC sec 903.2.9.1 #2 requires sprinklers for repair garage with a fire area exceeding 12,000 sq ft. Sec 903.2.9.1 #4 requires sprinklers for the repair of commercial trucks where the fire area exceeds 5,000 sq ft.What is the difference?Why does one state a threshold of 12,000 sq ft and the other 5,000 sq ft?


----------



## cda (Oct 20, 2016)

More fire potential ??


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 20, 2016)

The fuel load is significantly increased with these larger vehicles. Large commercial vehicles typically have an increased quantity of fuel in the vehicle fuel tanks. The vehicles may have larger amounts of upholstered interior furnishings. Large commercial vehicles may be storing or transporting additional combustibles on-board which also increases the fuel load and fire duration.

*COMMERCIAL MOTOR VEHICLE. *A motor vehicle used to transport passengers or property where the motor vehicle: 
1. Has a gross vehicle weight rating of 10,000 pounds or more; or 
2. Is designed to transport 16 or more passengers, including the driver.


----------



## jtom (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes,I can see that,but it seems you could put more smaller vehicles in a larger fire area and the potential for fire would be at least the same if not more.Thanks for the input.


----------



## cda (Oct 20, 2016)

If you have seen a bus or motor home burn, big fire


BUT as usual a committe of professionals pulled a number from the Milky Way and stuck it in the code book, because the Martians use it, it there star ship repair garages.


----------



## cda (Oct 20, 2016)

The 5000 also matches 903.2.10.1 Commercial parking garage, So I guess to avoid conflict or questions???


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 25, 2016)

Would this include the trailer part of the tractor trailer?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 25, 2016)

The 5,000 sq ft is okay with me as a minimum for commercial vehicles. It is the 10,000 lbs GVW I believe is to low. It should be Class 4  14,000 GVW to be more in line with federal DOT indentification of commercial vehicles


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 26, 2016)

Are construction equipment like backhoes, tractors, front end loaders and dump trucks that are used in a quarry and don't have plates "Commercial Motor vehicles"?
I'm doing a plan review for a 8,000 sq. ft. warehouse at a quarry where they keep diesel 2 front end loaders in.

Why are diesels, which most commercial trucks are, more dangerous than cars with gas in them?


----------



## cda (Oct 26, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> Are construction equipment like backhoes, tractors, front end loaders and dump trucks that are used in a quarry and don't have plates "Commercial Motor vehicles"?
> I'm doing a plan review for a 8,000 sq. ft. warehouse at a quarry where they keep diesel 2 front end loaders in.
> 
> Why are diesels, which most commercial trucks are, more dangerous than cars with gas in them?





Entire vehicle more of a fire load??

Peterbuilt tractor burns good 

A bus burns good


----------



## cda (Oct 26, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> Are construction equipment like backhoes, tractors, front end loaders and dump trucks that are used in a quarry and don't have plates "Commercial Motor vehicles"?
> I'm doing a plan review for a 8,000 sq. ft. warehouse at a quarry where they keep diesel 2 front end loaders in.
> 
> Why are diesels, which most commercial trucks are, more dangerous than cars with gas in them?




Go by the definition not what a state classifies them as


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 26, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> Are construction equipment like backhoes, tractors, front end loaders and dump trucks that are used in a quarry and don't have plates "Commercial Motor vehicles"?
> I'm doing a plan review for a 8,000 sq. ft. warehouse at a quarry where they keep diesel 2 front end loaders in.
> 
> Why are diesels, which most commercial trucks are, more dangerous than cars with gas in them?



Dump trucks would be classified as commercial vehicles as defined.
The classification of heavy equipment is subject to interpretation.
Does your state have a review board to interpret heavy equipment classification?


----------



## cda (Nov 4, 2016)

Possibly why commercial motor  vehicles have extra requirements??


http://www.firehouse.com/video/12276406/tx-rv-storage-fire


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 7, 2016)

a RV is not a commercial motor vehicle but in my opinion it is  more dangerous to park a RV inside than a dump truck.


----------



## steveray (Nov 7, 2016)

I would think every RV would be >10,000 GVW....Or all but the really little guys.


----------



## cda (Nov 7, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> a RV is not a commercial motor vehicle but in my opinion it is  more dangerous to park a RV inside than a dump truck.



RV transports passengers and property???

*COMMERCIAL MOTOR VEHICLE. *A motor vehicle used to transport passengers or property where the motor vehicle: 
1. Has a gross vehicle weight rating of 10,000 pounds or more; or 
2. Is designed to transport 16 or more passengers, including the driver.


----------



## steveray (Nov 8, 2016)

cda said:


> RV transports passengers and property???
> 
> *COMMERCIAL MOTOR VEHICLE. *A motor vehicle used to transport passengers or property where the motor vehicle:
> 1. Has a gross vehicle weight rating of 10,000 pounds or more; or
> 2. Is designed to transport 16 or more passengers, including the driver.



Unless it is a drone....Yes...But the 10,000lbs will get them first before 16 passenger


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 8, 2016)

Good question being asked; is it the intent of the ICC definition to include private vehicles (mobile homes, RV), farm and heavy equipment not permitted on highways and roads?


*COMMERCIAL MOTOR VEHICLE. *A motor vehicle used to transport passengers or property where the motor vehicle:

1. Has a gross vehicle weight rating of 10,000 pounds (4540 kg) or more; or

2. Is designed to transport 16 or more passengers, including the driver.

Commentary: This definition provides the necessary clarification as to what constitutes a “commercial vehicle.” This term has often been misinterpreted in previous editions. These criteria are from the DOT regulations 49 CFR 390.5, and correlate with Section 1607.7. Where vehicles of this size are present in buildings greater than 5,000 square feet (464 m2) in area, the code requires an automatic sprinkler system be provided in repair garages, in commercial parking garages and in Group S-1 storage occupancies (see Section 903.2).



*Simple Definition of commercial*

related to or used in the buying and selling of goods and services


concerned with earning money


relating to or based on the amount of profit that something earns
Source: Merriam-Webster's Dictionary



*§ 390.5 Definitions.*
Commercial motor vehicle means any self-propelled or towed motor vehicle used on a highway in interstate commerce to transport passengers or property when the vehicle—


Has a gross vehicle weight rating or gross combination weight rating, or gross vehicle weight or gross combination weight, of 4,536 kg (10,001 pounds) or more, whichever is greater; or


Is designed or used to transport more than 8 passengers (including the driver) for compensation; or


Is designed or used to transport more than 15 passengers, including the driver, and is not used to transport passengers for compensation; or


Is used in transporting material found by the Secretary of Transportation to be hazardous under 49 U.S.C. 5103 and transported in a quantity requiring placarding under regulations prescribed by the Secretary under 49 CFR, subtitle B, chapter I, subchapter C.


----------



## cda (Nov 8, 2016)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Good question being asked; is it the intent of the ICC definition to include private vehicles (mobile homes, RV), farm and heavy equipment not permitted on highways and roads?
> 
> 
> *COMMERCIAL MOTOR VEHICLE. *A motor vehicle used to transport passengers or property where the motor vehicle:
> ...





I would say any vehicle that meets ICC definition,,

Yes


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 9, 2016)

Francis Vineyard said:


> *§ 390.5 Definitions.*
> Commercial motor vehicle means any self-propelled or towed motor vehicle used on a highway in interstate commerce to transport passengers or property when the vehicle—



Where do you find this?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 9, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> Where do you find this?





Francis Vineyard said:


> from the DOT regulations 49 CFR 390.5


----------

